# ISO: Fish Tacos Recipe



## mugsy27 (May 29, 2006)

hey all...im looking for a tnt fish taco recipe...any suggestions?!?


----------



## Robo410 (May 29, 2006)

the finest fish tacos I have had were grilled yellow fin tuna on corn tortilla lightly grilled, with a fine fresh spicy tomato salsa, refried black beans, and sharp jack cheese and cheso fresca (fresh Mexican white cheese)  

simple and wonderful


----------



## Gretchen (May 29, 2006)

You can grill the fish or fry it. Put in a tortilla, corn or flour, add quacamole, shredded cabbage and a squeeze of lime.


----------



## Robo410 (May 29, 2006)

yes, guacamole and shredded greens always add to the dish.


----------



## rickell (May 30, 2006)

*fish tacos*

I have never made them but I love them, 
they have allways had grilled fish with taco spices
and in flour tortillas.   Sounds good


----------



## SierraCook (May 30, 2006)

This recipe is a family favorite that I got from Sunset Magazine. My mom makes this recipe all the time for my dad and her. 

Baja Fried Fish Tacos


----------



## IcyMist (May 31, 2006)

I have never had them, I gotty try it one day.


----------



## Gretchen (May 31, 2006)

Easy to do. You could even use frozen breaded fish.


----------



## mugsy27 (May 31, 2006)

got this recipe from rachel ray (website..not in person!  )

gonna try it tonight!

4 pieces fresh halibut, steak or filets, 6 to 8 ounces each 
Extra-virgin olive oil, for drizzling 
Salt and pepper 
1 lime, juiced 
3 small to medium ripe Haas avocados, pitted and scooped from skins with a large spoon 
1 lemon, juiced 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper, eyeball it 
1 cup plain yogurt  
1 teaspoon coarse salt, eyeball it  
2 plum tomatoes, seeded and chopped 
2 scallions, thinly sliced on an angle 
1 heart Romaine lettuce 
12 soft (6-inch) flour tortillasPreheat a grill pan or indoor grill to high heat or, prepare outdoor grill. Drizzle halibut with extra-virgin olive oil to keep fish from sticking to the grill pan or grill. Season fish with salt and pepper, to your taste. Roll lime on the counter top to get juices flowing. Also, any under ripe citrus may be placed in a microwave oven for 10 seconds at high setting to induce the juices to flow. Grill fish 4 to 5 minutes on each side or until opaque. Squeeze the juice of 1 lime down over the fish and remove from the grill pan or grill. Flake fish into large chunks with a fork. While fish is cooking, in a blender or food processor, combine avocado flesh, lemon juice, cayenne pepper, yogurt and salt. Process guacamole sauce until smooth. Remove guacamole sauce to a bowl and stir in diced tomatoes and chopped scallions. Shred lettuce and reserve. 
When fish comes off the grill pan or grill, blister and heat soft taco wraps. To assemble, break up fish and pile some of the meat into soft shells and slather with guacamole sauce. Top with shredded lettuce, fold tacos over and eat!



http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...subcat=Freestanding+Ranges&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes



gonna break in my new range (my first ever gas range / convection oven) tonight with it.  i will post back if its any good!


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Jun 1, 2006)

mugsy,
That sounds like a really good recipe.  I have looked for about 10 mins, but I haven't found the recipe that I used.  I know that I found it by googling fish taco recipes.

I didn't make them fried.  The first time I ever had them was at a place in Charlotte NC near the Neighborhood Theatre.  I believe that it was called Cabo Fish Taco.  All I know is that the next time I go to Charlotte, I think I'm going back.  I need to try some more of that.

I made a mango salsa with the ones I made, I do remember that.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 1, 2006)

cornmeal crusted, fried cobia
shredded cabbage
pico de gillio(*sp)
queso fresca and shredded chedder
baja sauce( ranch w/ chili powder, chipoltle powder, and cumin)
soft tortillia or fried corn tortillia.


----------

